# [App] SwitchMe - Share Your Device [ROOT PROFILE MANAGER]



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
SwitchMe - share your device!

*SwitchMe is a unique application for root users that allows you to log in and out of multiple installations of Android just as you would on a desktop computer.*

SwitchMe saves all of your applications and data, protects it and stores it as a file in memory. You can then log out of an 
account and log into a fresh installation of Android or another account with its own unique content.

You may create as many profiles as the memory is capable of holding. Some of these may require very little free memory because they contain few apps, 
others will be larger as they contain many applications and lots of cache and data.

Now users can also log on and off their accounts directly from the keyguard or lock screen. The application can also protect you after a reboot for extra security.

*Why is this functionality useful?*

Privacy - the most obvious benefit is that you can securely share one device among multiple users, which gives you privacy and peace of mind.
E-reading - whenever you want to read on your tablet but dont want any notifications or need any connectivity, just switch to an ereader profile.
Testing - if you are a developer, you can use profiles as clean sandboxes to test your applications and their interaction with the system.
Gaming - with multiple installations of Android on a single device, you can now play online MMOs as different characters.
Speed - the games your kids play slow down your tablet, but with SwitchMe you can easily create profiles without games or instant messengers.
Battery life - when the battery is low but there are important emails or documents to edit later, switch to a profile which only contains these essentials.

These of course are only suggestions - there are plenty of other uses for the functionality SwitchMe offers.

*Usage warning*

Its critical to understand that incorrect use of this application can potentially harm your device. This can happen if you create and switch to a profile that
exceeds the available memory - switching into this profile will cause a boot loop as Android attempts to unsuccessfully build the Dalvik cache.

Before proceeding with use we strongly recommend that you perform a full nandroid backup through recovery.

UNOFFICIAL A2SD SOLUTIONS ARE NOT SUPPORTED, USE AT YOUR OWN RISK

Stay tuned, and please rate the application by pressing the star button on the main screen - good ratings help us improve and expand functionality!

*Market link:*

https://market.android.com/details?id=fahrbot.apps.switchme

The Lite version only allows the creation of two profiles and has no security features.

*Screens:*


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I will start by saying this app is really great! I love having the ability to switch to two totally different desktops.

I have two questions:

- Is the ability to share apps without having to D/L twice coming? I assume no because of the separate google accounts tied to each. Thats fine...
-Can I back my setting up somehow? I want to change ROMs but keep my desktop settings for my two profiles on the new ROM.


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

Thought I'd give this thread a little bump... I just discovered this app yesterday and I think it's awesome. My 11 year old son uses my phone to text his new girlfriend. I can easily swap over for him to use. I've incorporated afirewall and only allowed white listed people to call or contact on his profile. That way my personal texts and such are not accessible to him. Also hid the photo gallery and other apps I saw fit... Very nice app...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

I know this strays from the general purpose of the app, but for people who want extra security, it would be cool if it had 2 profiles. A main one and a "guest" one. Say you entered the passcode wrong, it would take you to stock, plain homescreen, tricking the user who entered the password incorrectly. But when entered correctly, you have access to the real homescreen and data.


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

justinpoiroux said:


> I know this strays from the general purpose of the app, but for people who want extra security, it would be cool if it had 2 profiles. A main one and a "guest" one. Say you entered the passcode wrong, it would take you to stock, plain homescreen, tricking the user who entered the password incorrectly. But when entered correctly, you have access to the real homescreen and data.


I like that idea

Tweaked 3.0


----------

